# VIA Eden Processor 1200MHz - what type is it?

## Joseph_sys

Does anybody have a VIA Eden Processor 1200MHz ?

CPU Family: 6

Model: 13

I'm not sure what to select in Kernel under: Processor type and features:

"VIA C3-2" or "VIA C7"

According to: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Eden the Cflags should be:

```
CFLAGS="-march=c3-2 -mtune=c3-2 -pipe  -mfpmath=sse,387 -msse2 -mmmx -msse"
```

----------

## coolsnowmen

if safe cflags says use c3-2 and you are going to for the CFLAGS in make.conf, then why wouldn't you do the same for the kernel?

if you are seriously in doubt, just install a 586 kernel.

----------

## Joseph_sys

This would be the correct way of thinking, and I was thinking about it too.

However, it is not conclusive to think that Eden processor will automatically be C3-2.

The Kernel refers to: VIA C3-2 (Nehemiah) and this is "Eden"

In addition the Mr. Hua from Jetway is thinking it will be "C7" type.

----------

## coolsnowmen

 *Joseph_sys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The Kernel refers to: VIA C3-2 (Nehemiah) and this is "Eden"
> 
> 

 

Nehemiah is the core of the Eden starting from Model 9 and supports SSE and not 3dnow

Edit: Perhaps it would be nice if you'ld post the entire /proc/cpuinfo

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *coolsnowmen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nehemiah is the core of the Eden starting from Model 9 and supports SSE and not 3dnow
> 
> Edit: Perhaps it would be nice if you'ld post the entire /proc/cpuinfo

 

Here it is:

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : CentaurHauls

cpu family      : 6

model           : 13

model name      : VIA Eden Processor 1200MHz

stepping        : 0

cpu MHz         : 1200.026

cache size      : 128 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce apic sep mtrr pge cmov pat clflush acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 tm nx up pni est tm2 xtpr rng rng_en ace ace_en ace2 ace2_en phe phe_en pmm pmm_en

bogomips        : 2401.59

clflush size    : 64
```

From the help file in Kernel:

VIA C7 - ... Selecting this uses the correct cache shift and tells gcc to treat the CPU as a 686.

VIA C3 (Nehemiah) - ... Selecting this enables usage of SSE and tells gcc to treat the CPU as a 686.

Since my CFLAGS are already enabling the SSE usage (-msse2 -msse) so I think it makes no difference which option I enable in Kernel; 

Is my thinking correct ?

----------

## coolsnowmen

 *Joseph_sys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Since my CFLAGS are already enabling the SSE usage (-msse2 -msse) so I think it makes no difference which option I enable in Kernel; 
> 
> Is my thinking correct ?

 

Don't quote me, but I don't think that is correct.  I think that selection in the kernel alone is what the kernel uses to decide the CFLAGS, and I don't think /etc/make.conf comes in to it.  If I and find out more definitively, I'll post back.

----------

## fangorn

I have an VIA processor at 1200 MHz running which is a passively cooled C7. I think the C3 Eden processors went only up to 800 MHz. But I'm not sure of this. At the time they sold Eden processors up to 800 MHz. I think they rebranded the passive C7 processors Eden later on.

And the kernel has it's own opinion what flags to use for compilation.

----------

